# Pure Binomial Project by St.Jimmy's PC Modding



## SaaintJimmy (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Guys! After the Unicorn Destroy Mod, I'm here today with a brand new project, called Pure Binomial! The name is inspired by the base idea of this mod, which is the binomial between clear and non-clear. In fact, the main point of the mod will be that the internals will be visible from three sides of the case: front and back will be almost entirely clear! Secondary color will be green.

I wanna do a special thank to my sponsors:

Seasonic - PSU Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W







Coolermaster - Coolermaster MasterCase Maker 5T






Aquatuning - Watercooling, cooling in general, lighting






Nanoxia/CoolForce - Fittings






VG Informatica Torino - Sleeved cables - (maybe) graphics card






So, let's start with the pics! 













































































































































































































































This is all for now! Let me know what you think


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys! I'm sorry, I've been gone for far too long, due to the little time I had lately. But here comes a big update now! I've done a lot of panels, installed the reservoirs, made a custom pump stand, a vertical GPU mount and some tubes too. Still a lot of work to do but it's definitely taking shape!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm glad to announce my new collaboration with Apacer! These SSDs Panther AS340 are magnificent!




































And now let's head to the updates! Not a lot of stuff for now, but it's definitely all about quality and not quantity!
The loop is pretty complex, I gotta say I spent several hours just thinking about the components order, to optimize the looks. I feel like those hours were well spent! Still back and bottom tubes to make, with satin tubes! Then some other structural mods and finally I'll get to detailing and painting!































A couple shots with the reflex 











BIG NEWS! Pure Binomial Project has taken part to the Coolermaster Case Mod World Series 2017! Check out the official thread: http://community.coolermaster.com/topic/21878-pure-binomial-project-by-stjimmys-pc-modding/


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 9, 2017)

Little update guys! More to come next week


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm not a fan of all the advertising at the start, I don't give a shit who sponsors you, I only look at the build pictures.


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 9, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I'm not a fan of all the advertising at the start, I don't give a shit who sponsors you, I only look at the build pictures.



Well, sponsors appreciate that, they support me and I support them. I'm sorry if you dislike this way of starting sponsored projects worklogs but that's how it works.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 9, 2017)

LOVE THE WORK MAN! You need more Sponsors IMHO.................You can en-bed them in your Signature also.


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 10, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> LOVE THE WORK MAN! You need more Sponsors IMHO.................You can en-bed them in your Signature also.



Thank you man, for the Van Halen's tribute too! 

Sponsors are for the project, they don't always sponsor me in everything I do so the signature thing is a little unpractical.
Btw I'm always looking for new sponsors, I'm currently waiting for a reply from Cablemod and Mayhems


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi guys! Here I am with a pretty big update! I started to make the side panels and mod the movable front panel. Also, I fixed the floating SSDs and remade the midplate panels with a 5mm plexy for surface lighting. Even made the last tubes that were missing 

Link to the side window opening video: 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1422758367775659


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 21, 2017)

I assume the red parts will be changed in color(as they look sanded down or scuffed up), great work! MORE PICTURE'S!!!!! That big mat under the computer up top, is it a bench cover or mouse pad?


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 21, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I assume the red parts will be changed in color(as they look sanded down or scuffed up), great work! MORE PICTURE'S!!!!! That big mat under the computer up top, is it a bench cover or mouse pad?



Thank you! You assumed right, the main colors of the mod are black and green and the red parts will be painted with of the two colors 
It's an Alphacool Eisplateau, it's an antistatic mat. Pretty much the same material of a mousepad but it's way larger (like 60x100cm) and comes with antistatic bracelets to attach to it! It also has the main measurements of watercooling components like pumps, differente diameters of tubing, radiators and so on! Really useful!


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 22, 2017)

Them SSD'S look like they were shoved in there, you have all that space and plexiglass.I assume you will be lighting the plexiglass? Why not float them................


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Mar 22, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Them SSD'S look like they were shoved in there, you have all that space and plexiglass.I assume you will be lighting the plexiglass? Why not float them................



All the plexy will be lit up. But I actually made them float, I mean, I couldn't make them float more, I still have to realise how to beat gravity 
Where would you put them anyway?


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

It's been awhile but I did a lot of progress since I have about two weeks left to complete the mod. Here are the pics of new panels, a few tubes and the start of stencil design and paintjob!








































































































































I will probably do two other updates at max, before the final result so make sure to stay tuned so you won't miss the final shooting!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Apr 26, 2017)

Big update, we're almost at the end!
I also remind you that this mod is participating to the Case Mod World Series 2017 by Coolermaster! Here's the link to the official thread: http://community.coolermaster.com/t...roject-by-stjimmys-pc-modding/#comment-138446

Let's take a look at the pics of the progress so far 



































































































































This is all for now, next update will be the final results! Stay tuned and support me in the competition if you like my work! Thank you


----------



## techtard (Apr 27, 2017)

Good work, this looks great.


----------



## SaaintJimmy (Apr 27, 2017)

techtard said:


> Good work, this looks great.



Thank you man!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 3, 2017)

Here it is, the final shooting of Pure Binomial Project! Enjoy 
I also made a time lapse video of the assembly with some presentation clips:
































































































































































This post puts end to the worklog. I hope the judges appreciate this as well as the audience! I'll put a link to the poll when it'll be available!


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 11, 2017)

Voting stage is finally open! I invite you to vote my mod if you like it, I'd be very glad! Thank you!
By voting, you also apply to win some awesome PC gear!
Link to vote my entry: http://makerhub.coolermaster.com/portfolio-item/mod-gallery-pure-binomial-project-alessandro-zaiti/


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys! Some new pics for VG Informatica, they didn't make it in time as sponsors, but when the mod was done they showed up and payed me to slap logo and site on it, so please don't bother with "I hate logos" and stuff like that, the mod was finished even without it but I took the chance to earn something 

Also, last hours left to vote!! Make sure to leave a vote for the World Series 2017: http://makerhub.coolermaster.com/portfolio-item/mod-gallery-pure-binomial-project-alessandro-zaiti/

Thank you!!


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2017)

Tron called, he wants his ride back.


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 17, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Tron called, he wants his ride back.



I don't see that reference much, but you're the second one saying that hahaha


----------



## Papahyooie (May 17, 2017)

Gorgeous. I always thought we need to see more green LED's. Blue was the thing back in the day, nowadays seem's it's all red. I always thought green was better than both though.

Just curious, how much do you let something like this go for?


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 17, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Gorgeous. I always thought we need to see more green LED's. Blue was the thing back in the day, nowadays seem's it's all red. I always thought green was better than both though.
> 
> Just curious, how much do you let something like this go for?



Thanks! Make sure you leave a vote at the link  I love green too by the way, it can be way cooler than blue and red!

Talking about money, this exact mod would've cost about 3000-4000€ of craftmanship, as it took like five months to get it done, but I'm still studying so let's say that when I will only be doing this, I will probably charge about 500€ per month of work or something like that. Still depends on the type of mod obviously.
I could do that price if I'll be able to take on like two full projects at the same time and some custom accessories.


----------



## infrared (May 17, 2017)

I'm trying (well, failing!) to get my head around that loop!  It does look pretty spectacular though.


----------



## SaaintJimmy (May 17, 2017)

infrared said:


> I'm trying (well, failing!) to get my head around that loop!  It does look pretty spectacular though.



Top res - pump - bottom res - gpu - cpu - rad - middle res - ram - top res. Pretty crazy


----------

